# People Moving to Dubai in October



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

How are your preparations coming along?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Spellbound, I am moving out to start work on the 12th October in Abu Dhabi. To be honest, my 'to do' list is just getting longer and longer! I signed my contract today and am meeting with the letting agent tomorrow to start the ball rolling with letting out my house in England. I assume you're moving out in October too? How are you getting on with everything?


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Sparky,

Yes, I am moving in October. Where are you from in England? I'm from Cheshire. I'm bored of packing, and sorting out paperwork! I am selling my house, and the furniture. Have sent a lot to storage as well.

What are you doing to get all your stuff over there?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, I live in Farnborough (Surrey / Hampshire border) and haven't even started thinking about packing yet!! I'm hoping to find someone who wants my house furnished. Otherwise am going to have to work out how on earth I'm going to get rid of my furniture! I have two cats I'm taking with me too so am trying to sort them out. Luckily my new company has been really good about the relocation package. Basically they said I could have a 20ft container or a month's salary to ship everything. I also get 100kg of accompanied luggage. Since I've never owned enough stuff in my life to fill a container that size, I'm taking the cash! 

Are you shipping a lot out?


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Are they paying for the extra luggage?

I will just have lots of suitcases. I'm a bit of a clothes horse.

How long are your co providing you with accommodation for?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes the 100kg is part of the reloc package - I'm on my own so that's loads. They're putting me up for 1 month and I need to decide where to live. I think I'd prefer to live in AD rather than travel from Dubai but it sounds like a nightmare finding accom there. Who are you working for


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Not willing to disclose that on a public forum, I'm afraid. I'll be located by Media City.

Will you be room sharing, or getting an apartment, when you decide? The cost of living is generally a bit cheaper in AD.

I'm be flatsharing, after my first month in Dubai, so will need to push on with sorting that, once I get there.

Sounds like you have a good relocation deal. That luggage allowance is great. I will definitely need that!

Are you moving alone?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Not willing to disclose that on a public forum, I'm afraid. I'll be located by Media City.
> 
> Will you be room sharing, or getting an apartment, when you decide? The cost of living is generally a bit cheaper in AD.
> 
> ...


Hi there

I'm actually working in Media City myself. Arrived a week ago and currently living through a nightmare trying to find accommodation. I'm not sure whether I am just choosy or whether what I want is genuinely not available. Would advise that you get cracking with finding a place to live as soon as you arrive - it can take a while finding somewhere you like. JBR & Marina are quite nice and local to Media City. Else, there is JLT but I took an instant dislike to the 24/7 construction!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks very much, Maz.

Are you looking to flatshare too?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Thanks very much, Maz.
> 
> Are you looking to flatshare too?



Yes! There are loads on Dubizzle but it can be quite tricky finding something you like! I've got a back-up plan though. Found a room in the Marina. Loved the view but not necessarily the location! If push comes to shove, I'll take it till I find something else!!!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Have you tried the commute to work from many areas, Maz?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Have you tried the commute to work from many areas, Maz?


No. I love the Marina & JBR so not really looking anywhere else. There are a loads of other places that are nearby like Springs, Views, Greens, Meadows, Discovery Gardens, etc. I don't want to commute for longer than 10 mins! Not to much to ask I reckon considering the absurd hours I was commuting in London!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

The thing with london commutes, is you wither love the tube etc, or hate it (aside from the fact that when people are packed in like sardines, everyone hates it). I'm fascinated by the London Underground, and it's structure. I think it is marvellous. Rest assured, I have a vast array of topics of interest to bore everyone.

How are you finding parking? Are you in company accommodation currently?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> The thing with london commutes, is you wither love the tube etc, or hate it (aside from the fact that when people are packed in like sardines, everyone hates it). I'm fascinated by the London Underground, and it's structure. I think it is marvellous. Rest assured, I have a vast array of topics of interest to bore everyone.
> 
> How are you finding parking? Are you in company accommodation currently?


I'm in a hotel at the mo, until Friday! I'm not driving, so having to rely on taxis. I've had enough death-defying rides in a week to last me a lifetime!!! Plus, it's so fun roasting in the sun trying to hail a taxi!!!

Fascinated by LU! I don't think so! I'm quite short so had to endure standing under a stinky armpit one time too many!!!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Are you finding it easy to predict how long it will take you to taxi it to work, or are you going in early to avoid any delays?

Have you noticed many people getting changed in the office, when they arrive?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shouldn't take longer than 10mins by taxi or else I could hitch a ride with one of my colleagues! They all live in the Marina and so far, they haven't had any probs getting in to work!


----------

